# recurve vs longbow - advantages of each



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Recurves are a little louder, more centershot, a little heavier in hand, and most people seem to have less trouble shooting them. I have no idea why though. 

Longbows, my preference, allow you to shoot with the heel of the hand down without messing up the balance of the limbs (making them more comfortable to shoot under less than ideal conditions). With all the advancements in R/D shape now, and the increasingly shorter bows (not my preference, but hey) they shoot pretty much the same either way now. 

With all the advancements in matierals and designs now, it's just up to your prefence which you'd like now.


----------



## Gurn (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's a link that may help

http://www.versuscountry.com/itemdetail.aspx?id=2030


----------



## meesier42 (Feb 14, 2007)

advantages /dis huh...
well I am reasonably new at this but here is what I have found, maybe some of it is wrong, but if there is, please let me know.

Recurve- 
Centershot- easier sight picture and more forgiving to spine mathcing
Grip- highly scupted grip, better for me at least, as I shoot a very high wrist
Speed- at least I understand that recurves are faster per pound of draw weight
Length- generally shorter overall length, better for treestands and tight positions

L/B- more forgiving to bow torque, quieter, and less likely to pickup brush in the string grooves, I have heard their is more "hand shock", but I can't say I have expirienced this problem


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

meesier42 said:


> advantages /dis huh...
> well I am reasonably new at this but here is what I have found, maybe some of it is wrong, but if there is, please let me know.
> 
> Recurve-
> ...


All the things you mentioned for recurves are now in more than half of the longbows out there.

Speed and centershot and definately available to longbows now. As for length- that's a personal choice. I personally hate hunting with short bows, but I hunt from the ground. Now the only difference would be your personal choice on a certain bow- as that varies more than the two designs.


----------



## sooperrooster (Apr 9, 2007)

one advantage to the hill style longbow I discovered. It makes a great walking stick! really though I got lostish hunting one day and it got dark on me (couldn't see my hands!) just as I got my bearings. no moon no nothing. so I unstrung the bow used it to feel out the path ahead of me and catch me when I would get tripped up. Let's see a recurve do that!:wink: that said I love shooting the fred bear grizzly


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

rooster,
That is a fair point, a good one. A longbow is a simple tool, handy and with many uses. In early times the Nordics put a little basket on one end and very commonly used them as a single ski pole. The upper tip is usually carved sharp, so if you run out of arrows you can defend yourself using it as a crude spear. If a man needs a flogging, the longbow will serve for that as well. String a rope on it and it can be handy to drag a deer.

It is light in the hand and a pleasure to carry in forest and field. And it is difficult to master. That may be its principal charm. If you want easy shooting use a rifle, with a scope. I prefer more of a challenge. -lbg


----------

